# IPad Air 2 : Touch ID inactif



## kolya06 (25 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

Voilà mon Touch ID ne s'active pas. Je mets le code et la fonction enregistrer une empreinte ne s'active pas. 

Suis je le seul?


----------



## Sozio (30 Octobre 2014)

Moi aussi, j'ai reçu mon iPad Air 2 vendredi et les empreintes ne fonctionne pas, je dois faire le code chaque fois. Quand j'écoute un film c'est en saccade, pourtant mon routeur est un airport de Apple, donc j'utilise encore mon iPad 3.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Octobre 2014)

Sur le mien ça marche très bien.


----------



## menjoliget (21 Juin 2015)

bonjour , pour la touche ID c'est pareil pour moi , obligé de refaire le code à chaque fois , où est le problème ?


----------



## MaitreYODA (21 Juin 2015)

Chez moi tout marche très bien. iPad Air 2 sous iOS 9 bêta 1.


----------



## menjoliget (21 Juin 2015)

merci de ta réponse , quand tu allumes ton IPAD tu fais par la touche digitale directement, voilà ma configuration :


----------

